# Marotta su Donnarumma: "Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia..."



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Giugno 2017)

*Marotta su Donnarumma: "Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia..."*

Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Questi sono davvero senza vergogna. Che schifo.


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Giugno 2017)

Infame ti auguro il peggio.


----------



## malos (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Viscido. Si vede che è stato allievo del geometra.


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Maledetto guercio


----------



## mandraghe (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._





E' evidente che dietro tutta questa storia sporca e viscida ci sia la società più sporca, viscida e banditesca.


----------



## Butcher (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Spero ti parta anche l'altro occhio.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



L'auspicio è che incontri presto Caronte


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Mi fai schifo, fortuna che ci ha gia pensato la natura a punirti.
Viscido.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Un delinquente a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## JohnShepard (21 Giugno 2017)

Lurido


----------



## Love (21 Giugno 2017)

bast.ardo lo.taaa


----------



## Coccosheva81 (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Come volevasi dimostrare, L' ho scritto poco fa in un altro post, la vita e la carriera di Donnarumma non gli appartengono più da quando Galliani e Raiola lo hanno comprato.
Marotta è il terzo elemento di questo schifoso giochetto di procure e commissioni


----------



## Igniorante (21 Giugno 2017)

Viscido ai livelli del peggior Galliani


----------



## siioca (21 Giugno 2017)

Non capisco come si permette di parlare di un giocatore tesserato con il Milan, soprattutto dopo che la società ha dichiarato che non è sul mercato.Sono senza vergogna.


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Giugno 2017)

Non ne vale la pena offenderlo, ci ha già pensato madre natura


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2017)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non ne vale la pena offenderlo, ci ha già pensato madre natura



.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Giugno 2017)

Un personaggio cosi squallido, ridicolo e mafioso dove poteva finire se non nel cancro dello sport mondiale.
Che schifo, simbolo di tutto ciò di vergognoso che c'è al mondo.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Giugno 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> Non capisco come si permette di parlare di un giocatore tesserato con il Milan, soprattutto dopo che la società ha dichiarato che non è sul mercato.Sono senza vergogna.



Infatti, si dovrebbe tappare la fogna e pensare ai fatti suoi; che gli frega di un tesserato del Milan? Ha mai visto Fassone e Mirabelli fare dichiarazioni su qualche tesserato della Juve?

Pensi ai problemi della Juve che tra liti nello spogliatoi, fango di Dani Alves, 'Ndrangheta, e inchiesta Fifa mi pare che non stia in un momento molto felice.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Questi DELIQUENTI MAFIOSI non meritano nulla, il nulla più assoluto. Che non si azzardino a dargli nemmeno un centesimo per quel portiere di riserva che hanno, e se proprio i deliquenti vogliono De Schifo, per loro e solo per loro, ci vogliono ALMENO 40 milioni. Per tutto il resto del pianeta Terra lo possono dare via pure a 3.

Perchè questi qua DEVONO FALLIRE.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Giugno 2017)

Hanno preso Higuain e Pjanic e trattano Bernardeschi, figuriamoci se non ci provano per Donnarumma


----------



## Zenos (21 Giugno 2017)

Fossi in Fassone farei qualche battutina su Kean in scadenza...


----------



## hiei87 (21 Giugno 2017)

Senza vergogna. Si sà da mesi che andrà là e non mi illudo che possa finire diversamente.
Spero che la nostra società abbia la decenza di non sedersi mai più al tavolo delle trattative con loro, e spero che, prima o poi, i loro metodi mafiosi gli si ritorcano contro.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Giugno 2017)

Che schifo.. Ci sono sempre loro in mezzo..


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Io risponderei circa quello che ha detto Dani Alves, speriamo che Dybala resti in Italia.

Marotta viscido, pensa che siamo tutti scemi e non sappiamo leggere tra le righe.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Non recitano nemmeno più la parte diplomatica, adesso lo dicono apertamente che vogliono metterlo in quel posto a tutti fregandosene dei modi. Non so se considerarla vile arroganza o ammirevole sincerità


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2017)

Io solo so che si Donnarumma finisce alla Juventus sara il giocatore più odiato della storia del Milan e forse il più odiato della storia del calcio italiano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Normale che stia "gufando" in tutti i modi perchè vada a scadenza a 0 per prenderlo, questi viscidi ridicoli.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Non si fa ribrezzo il tipo ??
cioè lasciamo perdere Donnarumma che x adesso sono solo dubbi..
Ma Keita è di dominio pubblico !!! e parla così 
che schifo


----------



## wfiesso (21 Giugno 2017)

Rubentino, non servono altri insulti


----------



## Black (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



feccia umana! fai pure il gradasso, se tutto va come deve andare il vostro ciclo è agli sgoccioli e vi costerà caro l'azzardo inutile con Higuain


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? *L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano*. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Quindi lui spera "che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano", solo per quello... Mica perché sta provando a portarlo via a costo zero tra un anno, con i suoi metodi mafiosi e con chissà quali tresche ordite con cravatta gialla e il pizzaiolo. Madre natura dovrebbe scriverti una lettera di scuse tutte le sere, per rimediare al danno che ti ha fatto.


----------



## Tahva (21 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._


Fatemi capire, prima si vuole spazzolare via Donnarumma grazie alla porcata made in Raiola e poi invoca limitazioni ai poteri degli agenti?


----------



## DrHouse (21 Giugno 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Fossi in Fassone farei qualche battutina su Kean in scadenza...



Più che battutina, andrei a sfilarglielo di corsa per far capire chi comanda...

E ricordargli che le commissioni che fanno ricchi i procuratori, è lui in prima persona a farle lievitare...
Nell'ultimo anno la Juve ha speso in commissioni quanto Milan, Inter e Napoli insieme...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Giugno 2017)

Ma schiantasse Marotta... sono senza vergogna. Lazio in scacco di Keita.. il milan di donnarumma.. cosi come l anno scorso il napoli con higuain... poi si stupiscono di essere odiati


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Giugno 2017)

Schifoso mafioso.
Odiosi dal campo alla dirigenza. Sogno una calciopoli bis


----------



## Heaven (22 Giugno 2017)

Si vede che ci tiene al calcio italiano, infatti le uniche volte che spende soldi lo fa per danneggiare le rivali e la competitività del campionato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



E poi si chiedono perchè sono odiati da tutti il mondo...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Giugno 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Più che battutina, andrei a sfilarglielo di corsa per far capire chi comanda...
> 
> E ricordargli che le commissioni che fanno ricchi i procuratori, è lui in prima persona a farle lievitare...
> Nell'ultimo anno la Juve ha speso in commissioni quanto Milan, Inter e Napoli insieme...



Assolutamente vero. A tale punto che Calenda è pronto a fare una guerra totale con Lotito per il suo assistito Keita. A Calenda è stata promessa una mega commissione. Punto


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Questi qui e tutto ciò che li riguarda mi fanno salire i conati di vomito.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (22 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



Falso come pochi altri, ma pensa che qualcuno lo prenda sul serio? Chiudi il becco ciclope.


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beppe Marotta, AD della Juventus, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni riguardanti il portiere del Milan: _"Donnarumma alla Juve? L'auspicio è che rimanga in Italia per il bene del calcio italiano. Procuratori? Ci sono norme a loro favore e dovrebbero essere abolite. Oggi i procuratori pianificano la carriera dei giocatori che sono costretti a subire le loro decisioni"._



 

Viscido


----------



## biggen91 (23 Giugno 2017)

Queste parole non mi risultano nuove purtroppo 

Se rinnova ora vi salvate ma se non rinnova è già loro


----------

